# 2 new Sigs



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been away from the forums a bit lately as I have been busy with work and other matters. However, I am happy to say that I am now the proud owner of my first not 1 but 2 brand new Sigs. I have been waiting for my local dealer to get down to ordering my P226 SCT. I was in no real hurry and he doesn't have to pay shipping if he orders 3 or more. I have been wanting to purchase this new gun since November.

I stopped by the shop a couple weeks ago, I am in there at least 2x a week, and he was still waiting to hear back from someone on a Sig so he was holding off on the order. As I sat at the counter, running my mouth as usual, I couldn't help but feel bad for the lonely little Sig Mosquito Sport sitting in the case. I felt so bad for the little fellow that I wound up taking him home for about $300. I am lucky that my local dealer provides a LE discount and only charges me about 10% over his price.

Well I got a phone call yesterday afternoon and went straight up to the shop and picked up my P226. All I can say is WOW! I took it home and cleaned it well and made sure the rails were lubricated. This has to be the best feeling handgun I have ever owned. I absolutely love the fact that it came with 4 of the new SCT magazines and the rear night sights really complement the front fiber optic sight well. This gun has the smoothest action, slide, and trigger pull that I have ever had the pleasure of experiencing. The MSRP on this gun is over $1,000. I paid $850 and because of my LE standing, my dealer has managed to secure me $100 cash back from Sig. This will make my price $750 on this amazing handgun. 

If I am able to find the ability to post pics of them both, I will certainly do so asap. I have not had the chance to go to the range yet, but plan to go tomorrow afternoon. Weather had been a huge problem with finding a chance to take the Mosquito. I will definetly be posting a range report on both sometime this week.

:smt023

Edit- I was so excited I forgot to add the P226 is a .40S&W, may buy a .357Sig barrel for it though.


----------



## Milliron (May 2, 2007)

Wow on the price. It's almost enough to make me want to put up with all the crap of being a LEO -- almost. (my two best friends are LEOs) You saved a good $300-350.


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

congrats on your purchases. thats a great price on the SCT, very nice of your dealer to get you the $100 cash back!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*nice*

congrats on the new Sigs. I'm sure they were worth the wait.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new SIG pistol! Nice deal---enjoy it.


----------

